

FTC wants "Do Not Track" feature among wide-ranging online privacy changes  - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/ftc-wants-do-not-track-feature-among-wide-ran

======
russell
This is one of those issues that the HN community needs to think about. The
solution is not simple. A simple do-not-track option in a browser breaks a
great many sites, facebook for one. do you have a do-not-track policy version
3.4, add a new service and now v 3.4 have to opt in, but v 4 users get an
implied opt in. Do a massive change and everyone needs to opt in again? This
obviously needs clearly understood standards, probably legislated ones. If we
rely on ANSI or even worse ISO, they wont arrive for a decade. Worst of all, a
Sorbanes Oxley type solution. Sure you created a couple weeks of Ramesn to
create your site, but you now have to spend a couple of million to get it
certified.

